# High Desert Fox



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Went back to the area I shot that snow fox. Decided to go a bit higher up, a large vertical climb. Got set up in the same stand spot I shot my first archery fox. Around the 9 minute mark this guy comes bouncing in on the same path as my archery fox. For some reason he seemed leery. He stopped at a little over 100 so I put it on him and let the shot rip the air. Done deal. Farthest I've shot the .22 with the iron sights. Loving it more and more!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! That is a great picture !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pic for sure ! and good shooting with a 22


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats on another great hunt, fantastic pic.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice, way to get em!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Geez! What yardage is the .22 sighted in for? Now I'm wondering how you were able to define the target way out there. Had to be some holdover meaning your small target would have been blocked out unless it's sighted in at 100 yards or more. Good trick no matter how you did it.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

It was pretty open country. I've shot the .22 at prickly pear pads at 100 before so I know where the bullet would go. Just held on his head and let'r rip! Fortunately for me when my adrenalin hits my focus goes through the roof. He might have come closer but I wasn't going to leave it to chance since I knew I could make the shot. Shooting 100 yards with the bow definitely helps! Haha.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahhh, to have young eyes again. ")

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great picture and congratulations. 100 yards with open sights and a 22 to boot. Like Fr3d said, to have young eyes again.

Oh by the way, the rock is leaking. lol


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I tried to put some dirt on the blood. Was a little hard to see it all haha. He was leaking good.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice shooting CouesBuck16...


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

nice shootin looks like a good fox


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice shot congrats


----------

